# Proteus-ares-AutoPlacer



## cmontoya (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola amigos

Estoy diseñando unas pcb´s ya tengo los esquemas hechos en proteus y los voy a pasas al ares

Mi pregunta es  qué tan confiable es la opción Auto-Placer ???? 

Gracias.


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 5, 2011)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> 
> 
> ...





   *supongo que no hablas de ti mismo* 

 Saludos


----------

